# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wie herken dit ook

## paling

hallo naar een tijd pc loos te wezen ,kan ik op een geleende pc even een oproep of tips te krijgen ,ik sta ingeschreven als paling , ben een vrouw starks 68 jaar , sinds vorig jaar kreeg ik last van mijn rechter lies been en knie , dokter geweest foto,s gemaakt dacht beginnende arthrose of licht versleten heup, naar foto bleek dit niet zo te weten fysio, mesendick enzv gedaan, werdt alleen maar erger. Kreeg medicijnen diclofenac asprinen 100mill die ik in nam om de pijn te verzachten, heb ook geprobeerdt morfinne pleisters daar werd ik doodziek van,Door de vele medicijnen ondruk je andere pijnen , als gevolg met spoed opname en geopereerd gezwel bij de nieren ten grote tennisbal , ik ben echt doodziek geweest en stukjes film kwijtgeraakt,
Nu de pijn in boven been tot rechterknie kan zo zeer doen dat ik soms niet meer uit de stoel kan opstaan je kan echt uitgillen van pijn , je heb de hele dag pijn ,maar dan kan je echt niks bewegen met je been,ook begin je door de pijn mank te lopen ,haal verkeerde ademhaling met als gevolg benauwd en zweten die gust van je hoofd. wie herkent die en heeft tips, ze weten het gewoon niet ja je heup is 2 cm korter , als je weet waar de pijn vandaan kom kan je wat doen groetjes paling (ineke)

----------


## MissMolly

2 cm scheefstand is een mogelijke oorzaak van de pijn, want je belast je benen en heupen volomen verkeerd.

Door wie ben je onderzocht?
Huisarts, neuroloog, orthopeed, reumatoloog?

Misschien ben je domweg niet bij de juiste specialist geweest.
Want bij zulke pijn MOET er iets te vinden zijn.
Het komt ergens vandaan, en ze zullen echt door moeten zoeken tot ze de oorzaak boven water hebben.

----------


## paling

hallo morgen naar orthopeed, hoop en bid dat die iets kan vinden. de huisarts heeft wel foto,s laten maken , daar kon hij niks op vinden , in het ziekenhuis ben ik voor mijn gezwel aan de nieren geholpen , maar verder hebben ze toen niet gekeken, ik ben ook van plan om uit te zoeken waar het vandaan kom , de hele dag pijn en dan plotseling die vlijmscherpe pijn die maakt dat je je been niet kan verzetten ,duurt zo 10 min dan de gewone pijn die de hele dag duurdt, wat je ook inneem

----------


## MissMolly

Het zou heel goed een beklemde zenuw kunnen zijn wat ook weer veroorzaakt zou kunnen worden door die scheefstand.
Laat je niet afschepen, als de opthopeed het niet weet, dan moet een neuroloog ook er maar eens naar kijken.

----------


## paling

ik ga dit zeker vragen als de opthopeed het niet weet ,mijn man gaat mee,omdat ik niet goed hoor,dit was ook zo iets 25 jaar geleden werdt ik doof, rechts vanaf mijn jeugd, door verwaarlozing door ooronsteking, toen 25 jaar mijn linker oor doof begon te worden, kreeg ik naar onderzoeken , we weten niet de oorzaak, zit in slakkenhuis , u moet er maar mee leren leven,.Maar pijn leer je niet me leven,dus ik wil dit echt uit laten zoeken , jullie hoor nog van mij

----------


## paling

nou moet door mri scan hij dacht aan heup , we wachten maar weer af ,ze hebben eerder foto.s gemaakt van heup, konden niks vinden ,maar kon ook komen door sporiases heb , heb er eerlijk gezegt weinig hoop dat daar iets uitkomt. oke door sporiases heb je aanleg artrose ,maar wil er achter komen

----------


## MissMolly

Als ze niets zien, vraag dan de foto's op, en ga voor een second opinion.
Heel vaak zit er artrose IN de heupkom, dus op het eerste gezicht wat moeilijker te zien. De foto's moeten echt goed gemaakt worden, in de goede richting, en door een ervaren orthopeed bekeken worden.

Vrienden van mij waren ook allebei weggestuurd na rontgenfoto's van de heupen, omdat er niets alarmerends te zien was. Die zijn toen naar een arts in België gegaan, en die zag dus wel degelijk artrose.

Ze hadden daar ook een heel andere behandelwijze, de heupkop werd uit de kom getild tijdens de operatie, en beide vlakken werden glad geschaafd en opnieuw gecoat. Het beschadigde kraakbeen werd dus vervangen door teflon.

De man van dat echtpaar had in Nederland al een conventionele opreatie gehad aan 1 heup, en de andere nu dus door die Belgische arts. Bij de 2e operatie ging het herstel veel sneller, en zijn vrouw is dus aan beide heupen door die arts geholpen.

----------


## dotito

@Paling,

Je moet vragen om een botscan daar kunnen ze ook veel op zien. Zo hebben ze dat bij mij ontdekt dat ik artrose had. Ik heb maanden gesukkeld en heb ook allerlei onderzoeken laten doen om na te gaan wat ik juist aan mijn pols had. Toen als laatste onderzoek botscan en met resultaat. Gewoon er om vragen en anders een andere specialist zoeken.


Heel veel beterschap

----------


## MissMolly

Op een botscan zien je met name je aanleg voor artrose en osteoporose. Meestal maken ze zo'n scan van je hand, en aan de mate van artrose en botontkalking in je vingers kunnen ze voorspellen hoe het met de rest van je lichaam is.
Ik heb dat op mijn 50e laten doen, en ik bleek de botdichtheid van een 35 tot 40 jarige te hebben, maar de artrose van een 65 jarige.

----------


## paling

Ik moet nog maar ze maken het van mijn heup ,ik weet het niet als ik maar van de pijn afkom ,en niet zoveel difolac en paracetamol hoef te slikken ik slik buiten mijn ndere medicijnen 3 keer daags difolac of hoe ze het ook noemen en 4 keer daafs parcetamol 1000 mg per dag en help nog niet alleen de andere kwalen ondrukken het vandaar een maand geleden met spoed naar zikenhuis moest me hoge koorst en bleek een gezel bij me nieren te zitten die ze operatief hebben verwijderd . ik blijf ook doorgaan tot ze er achter zijn wat het is

----------

